# Light bar on a skid steer??



## moresnow

We got a new cat 246d and were wanting to put a mini led light bar on it. Question 1: Is this a stupid idea???
Question 2: It has a 12v outlet on the back of the cab for the factory beacon light. It is a small receptacle tho, instead of the normal vehicle size. Can one buy light bars anywhere with plugs of a smaller size?? Question 3: Does anybody have any better ideas??


----------



## seville009

They might have an adapter for the plug (large size to small) in an auto parts store. I put an amber rotating light on mine when I first got it; just ran the cord through the back window.


----------



## dieselss

That plug is a CAT only plug. 
You can buy just the end, and make your own light.
No it's not a stupid idea to put lights on the skid. I/we did it on all our skids


----------



## moresnow

Where do you buy just the end?? Is cat the only place you can get an end? Also is the light on whenever it's plugged in, or can you turn it on and off from in the cab?


----------



## dieselss

Need to go through CAT. And yes once you get the end, you can put on whatever light you want.
What i suggested but it never went anywhere, was just installing a water proof cig lighter I'm it's place. Appears that all it would take is a bigger hole In the rops.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

me and my friend installed a 30 inch in the front if his john deere skid and a 4 inch on the back, we ran it to the battery and a switch througugh the back of the rops, makes a huge difference front and back you and other people can see better.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Why not just put some LED lights where the normal halogen lights are at that way they'll be on the switch that's already in place and you don't have to drill.
http://www.rigidindustries.com/led-lighting/50231

Or you can get the yellow

http://www.rigidindustries.com/led-lighting/53131


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Could be wrong, but I think the OP is referring to a flasher mini-bar, not more work lights.


----------



## Too Stroked

I don't think there's anything "silly" about adding warning lighting to _any _vehicle used for plowing. We run Star (strobe) mini bars on all of our skid steers, loaders and backhoes. (The same light we run on all the pickups too.) In fact one could argue that with the limited visibility out of most skid steers, the additional warning might be a very good thing.


----------



## moresnow

Yes, I was referring to a flasher mini-bar mounted on top of the cab.  the work/headlights/ backup lights from the factory are good enough for us for now... But want a blinky light on top


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes;2081278 said:


> Could be wrong, but I think the OP is referring to a flasher mini-bar, not more work lights.


----------



## snocrete

dieselss;2081178 said:


> That plug is a CAT only plug.
> You can buy just the end, and make your own light.
> No it's not a stupid idea to put lights on the skid. I/we did it on all our skids





dieselss;2081235 said:


> Need to go through CAT. And yes once you get the end, you can put on whatever light you want.


^^^best way to go imo^^^.....when possible, I like to utilize factory switches/accessories.

moresnow, there should be a factory switch that controls that plug....probably has a beacon/blinky light icon on it in the cab.


----------



## Grassman09

I have a 262C and run a Whelen led beacon on the roof. I plug it into the cigarette plug and run the cord thru the cab filters no issues. I don't have the fancy cab switch just that plug outback of the cab.


----------



## moresnow

I checked today an apparently don't have a factory switch for that plug, or at least not one with a beacon/blinky light symbol on it.... But I just got the skid steer an may not know what I'm looking at or for....


----------



## PHS79

Our Bobcat has a switch to turn the roof mounted light on/off. We had a beacon light on the top but while brush mowing the summer it kept getting knocked off and broke. So I put a Federal Signal Highlighter Pro on, our local truck up fitter carrys them and its pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## AmberHead

If you're worried about a beacon getting knocked off. Why not add four surface mounted modules in the corners?


----------



## Ditchdiggin

This is what we did on a Cat 242D. If I remember correctly the plug on the back of the cab is hot whenever the key is on. We made it switchable and just put a factory switch in one of the blank spots in the upper right inside the cab. The light is a axistech.


----------



## moresnow

Ditchdiggin;2085321 said:


> This is what we did on a Cat 242D. If I remember correctly the plug on the back of the cab is hot whenever the key is on. We made it switchable and just put a factory switch in one of the blank spots in the upper right inside the cab. The light is a axistech.


How hard is it to make it switchable an I guess run wires to a switch?? Did you have to put a Cat plug on the light?


----------



## Ditchdiggin

Bought the switch and plug from Cat. It's not difficult at all.


----------



## PHS79

AmberHead;2085193 said:


> If you're worried about a beacon getting knocked off. Why not add four surface mounted modules in the corners?


I work for a muni and we are on a program through Bobcat, $1500 a year and we get a new machine every June. So basically we trade in our S570 with about 300 hours and totally bald tires and the dealer drops off our new one. But we can not "mount" anything to the machine ( no drilling holes or welding to the machine is allowed), so anything we put on it has to either use factory holes or mag mounts. The mini light bar has 4 magnets on it and has yet, key word yet, to get knocked off.


----------



## rebert

Ditchdiggin said:


> Bought the switch and plug from Cat. It's not difficult at all.


just got a new 262D, I'm looking to make this plug switchable as well, do u know what part numbers you got from cat for the switch and plug?


----------



## cjames808

I wired through the side grommet. Works great.


----------



## Broncslefty7

moresnow said:


> Yes, I was referring to a flasher mini-bar mounted on top of the cab.  the work/headlights/ backup lights from the factory are good enough for us for now... But want a blinky light on top


We put a mini justice bar on our skid steer. It's a cat 272d I'll post some pictures tomorrow. I wish I had mounted it an inch or two higher because if your lower you can really see it too well


----------



## rick74

Ditchdiggin said:


> This is what we did on a Cat 242D. If I remember correctly the plug on the back of the cab is hot whenever the key is on. We made it switchable and just put a factory switch in one of the blank spots in the upper right inside the cab. The light is a axistech.
> 
> View attachment 149016


i have my bar on the cab behind the roof window


----------

